# where does everyone hail from?



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I know its probably been done before but there are a lot of new members who would like to join in. I see so many members posting and I wonder where they are from. myself im from Barberton, also known as barbertucky the chicken capitol of the world....cluck cluck


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

cement569 said:


> I know its probably been done before but there are a lot of new members who would like to join in. I see so many members posting and I wonder where they are from. myself im from Barberton, also known as barbertucky the chicken capitol of the world....cluck cluck


I’m originally from portage lakes relocated to brimfield. Wasn’t Barberton also known for matchsticks back in the day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

North of Dayton...Huber Heights


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

The Big Swamp-------------- Hartstown, PA


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yes sir dave, back many moons ago there was the ohio match co. here, but that was before my time. great observation your a pretty smart feller


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Between Lancaster and Amanda Oh. out in the boonies.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Grew up in Groveport, live in Fairborn.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Springfield born and raised, wife won’t let me leave neither


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The great poke and plumb village of Harlem Springs,Oh. Poke your head around the corner and your plum outta town....


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Grew up in Minerva, now live in East Canton!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smitty82 said:


> Grew up in Groveport, live in Fairborn.


What year did ya graduate Smitty. 
Went there myself. graduated in 77.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> What year did ya graduate Smitty.
> Went there myself. graduated in 77.


--YOU LIVED IN FAIRBORN??


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I live in Mesopotamia.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Grew up in Maumee now live in Novi MI


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Live east of ravenna

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I Grew up in Columbus but now winter time the wife and me Liv and Westerville in the summer we live on Buckeye Lake in Thornville
Cement 569, my wife grow up in Canal Fulton.

And have been to Whitehouse chicken Many of times with her


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Grew up near Feed Springs and live in Plain Township.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Findlay, area is as flat as a airport run way. Edge of the famous Black Swamp.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Streetsboro. Shawnee, KS up until Jan '15. Coming up on 5yrs


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

fastwater said:


> What year did ya graduate Smitty.
> Went there myself. graduated in 77.


So I went to Groveport Madison until my freshman year, then my parents put me in Madison Christian, I graduated the 01-02 school year. I was a sr when 911 happened. I’ll never forget it, and it was a big part of the reason I joined the Military.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Born in Cleveland, grew up south of Youngstown, have lived down by Pittsburgh since '95. Fished Bula all my life!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

smitty, thank you for your service, you are a huge asset to our country as well to the outdoors


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Grew up in Canton and now live in North Canton.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Grew up in Cincinnati in a non-hunting/fishing family, somehow I was just drawn outdoors.
I lived in Cincy until I was 62 and moved to Clermont County near East Fork Lake.
Best move I ever made.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

raised in N hollywood moved here after disch from navy in 74, bounced in and out of ohio since. and its true akron is the arm pit of ohio. lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> --YOU LIVED IN FAIRBORN??


No...did not live in Fairborn.
But I lived in Groveport and went to Goroveport HS.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Between Canton and Massillon. Perry township.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Born in Delaware Oh. and we moved to Geneva when I was 6 months old in 1963 and I ended up buying the family home . So that's 56 years at the same address and have no plans to leave any time soon .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Grew up in Lexington Ohio. 26 years now in the beautiful Hocking Hills.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Akron/Cuyahoga falls border


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Originally from Bono but now live in the country with an Oak Harbor mailing address. Just down the road from Fenwick and Magee East


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Ashtabula county been here all my life 15 minutes from lake Erie about 30 to pymatuning


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Free State of Mcdowell cty, ectreme Southern W Va!


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Youngstown area start
VA ,NC & SC for spell
Back to youngstown area

Within an hour from erie and 8-10 inland lakes


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Celina,OH (which is located on the west end of Grand Lake) has always been home for me. Mike


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Groveport


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

bobk said:


> Grew up in Lexington Ohio. 26 years now in the beautiful Hocking Hills.


That is definitely a beautiful place to live. Spent a few years down in that area going to college!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> myself im from Barberton


Me too. I see you're 49. You probably know one or some of my 5 sisters.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

kit carson said:


> Live east of ravenna


That's why you're always on West Branch. You live there.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

My land borders the state park

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Originally from Cuyahoga Falls, near the duck pond. Currently reside in Troy, Oh. I have also lived in Indiana, Colorado, Utah, Pennsylvania and NY.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

bustedrod said:


> raised in N hollywood moved here after disch from navy in 74, bounced in and out of ohio since. and its true akron is the arm pit of ohio. lol


That may be true, but Barberton is the armpit of Akron! LOL!
I was born and raised in Akron. Moved to Tallmadge 8 years ago.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Born and raised here in the Dayton area


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Grew up in southern Stark Co, just outside of Magnolia. Lived in Ostrander, Ohio for 5 years just out of college. Have lived in Castalia, Oh for the last 32 years-10 miles from the lake.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

lewzer, good chance that I might know your sisters or a least the name


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Grew up in Akron, spent 25 years in Doylestown, Ohio. Been living the dream on my country acreage in New Concord, SE Ohio for the past 15 years.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Garrettsville oh here


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ten minutes west of west branch..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> No...did not live in Fairborn.
> But I lived in Groveport and went to Goroveport HS.


Did you know a harold fisher,aka hambones?
I may have asked you this already,lol...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> So I went to Groveport Madison until my freshman year, then my parents put me in Madison Christian, I graduated the 01-02 school year. I was a sr when 911 happened. I’ll never forget it, and it was a big part of the reason I joined the Military.


I went to groveport thru sophomore yr. Graduated in 03. My last name is krafft


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> I Grew up in Columbus but now winter time the wife and me Liv and Westerville in the summer we live on Buckeye Lake in Thornville
> Cement 569, my wife grow up in Canal Fulton.
> 
> And have been to Whitehouse chicken Many of times with her


I never knew you grew up anywhere, I thought you was born that way, lol.

sorry about the hijack.

I grew up in the sticks near Jamestown tn. when I turned 14 my mom moved to muncie in where I went to work in a canning factory. moved back to tn for short times but didnt stay. moved to ga for a short time with the wife but came back to muncie.

I didnt know my wife when we both moved to muncie in 65. met her in 70at my mechanics house where she was babysetting and married her in dec of 71. she was 16 and I was 20 when we got married. 48 yrs later our love has only grown if thats possible.
sherman


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

In Mentor Ohio. Grew up in Richland county. Then came to the Cleveland burbs in 96.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Born in Canton now live in Jackson twp just south of Akron/Canton Airport


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Portsmouth,, lucky to have the Ohio and Scioto rivers to fish!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Did you know a harold fisher,aka hambones?
> I may have asked you this already,lol...


Not that I know of. But like I told Smitty about people he asked me about, may know em if I see them.


----------



## Wick125 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indian Lake - born and raised there.


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr. Rogers neighborhood Latrobe PA, cabin at Pmy


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

SConner said:


> Originally from Cuyahoga Falls, near the duck pond. Currently reside in Troy, Oh. I have also lived in Indiana, Colorado, Utah, Pennsylvania and NY.


What years did you live near the duck pond?


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Garrettsville oh here


Like your town Burkcarp1. It's on the way to Grand River Wildlife Area and we also get up that way to play Sugarbush a couple times a year. Nice course.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

RR Pirate said:


> Like your town Burkcarp1. It's on the way to Grand River Wildlife Area and we also get up that way to play Sugarbush a couple times a year. Nice course.


I’m actually right next to Nelson Ledges st park


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> What years did you live near the duck pond?


1959 to 1977 when I graduated. My mother still lives near corner of Broad and 27th in house I grew up in


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

cement569 said:


> I know its probably been done before but there are a lot of new members who would like to join in. I see so many members posting and I wonder where they are from. myself im from Barberton, also known as barbertucky the chicken capitol of the world....cluck cluck


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Born & raised in Nelsonville [home of Rocky boots] and still here lived on this property since I was 10 yrs old and Im 61 now


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Born & raised in Nelsonville [home of Rocky boots] and still here lived on this property since I was 10 yrs old and Im 61 now


Spent a couple years in Nelsonville, went to Hocking. Loved every minute of it, actually loved every minute too much! Lol


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Grew up outside the huge metropolis of Plainfield, Oh.....now I live in Newcomerstown


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Born in Brooklyn NY, actually at Coney Island hospital which is a parking lot now. Moved to Ohio when I was 4 months old lol . Lived in Wayne county for 25 yrs then Ashland and Medina and Summit and now Trumbull County. I'm a painter so I follow the money lol...Rich


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

what an incredible pool of knowledge when you stop and look at it. aliens eat your hearts out hahahah


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bassplayer, have family and friends that live outside of newcomerstown and some in kimbolton. great hunting down there, I take it you play bass? my son plays a mean lead guitar mostly metal


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Born in Wheeling WV. Off to Barnesville Oh on the farm. Back to Wheeling on a farm in the hills. After school on to Tulsa OK. Time to start a family. Moved to Whitehall Oh Stayed for 30 years lost a wife and a son. Moved to Roanoke Va for a time. Back to Ohio, Delaware lost my other son. Now in Gahanna Oh.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for your losses bruce.....Rich


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

cement569 said:


> Bassplayer, have family and friends that live outside of newcomerstown and some in kimbolton. great hunting down there, I take it you play bass? my son plays a mean lead guitar mostly metal


I was real close to Kimbolton. Where I grew up, I was only minutes from Guernsey, Muskingum, Coshocton, And Tuscarawas counties. Fantastic hunting and fishing....great place to grow up! Yep, I play bass, mostly classic rock, country, R&B, and blues


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bassplayer, he plays some Clapton and Hendrix but his favorite is stevie ray Vaughn. and bruce....seems like you have had a tough go of it sorry for your losses


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

cement569 said:


> Bassplayer, he plays some Clapton and Hendrix but his favorite is stevie ray Vaughn. and bruce....seems like you have had a tough go of it sorry for your losses


Clapton, Hendrix, and SRV......that's the top of the food chain!!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Born and raised in Parma, OH and now living in North Ridgeville, OH.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Born in High Point NC. USMC Veteran. Now dwell in Thomasville NC. Close to the best pork BBQ on earth in Lexington..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bruce said:


> Born in Wheeling WV. Off to Barnesville Oh on the farm. Back to Wheeling on a farm in the hills. After school on to Tulsa OK. Time to start a family. Moved to Whitehall Oh Stayed for 30 years lost a wife and a son. Moved to Roanoke Va for a time. Back to Ohio, Delaware lost my other son. Now in Gahanna Oh.


cant even imagine loosing 1 son. you've sure had a rough roe to hoe. my heart and prayers go out to you. if my wife goes 1st i'll be totally lost.
sherman


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

OSUdaddy said:


> Born and raised in Parma, OH and now living in North Ridgeville, OH.


PARMA!!! Ghoulardi used make fun of it, waaaay back in the 60s.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

osudaddy, did a few jobs in parma over the years, nice little town. id like to think that big chuck and little john, ghoulardi and the ghoul helped put parma on the map........lol


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I grew up in Oregon couple miles from maumee bay SP back then it was all public hunting grounds. Live in woodville for the past 20 years.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Matt63 said:


> I grew up in Oregon couple miles from maumee bay SP back then it was all public hunting grounds. Live in woodville for the past 20 years.


Suburbs of Seven Mile,Ohio


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

JamesF said:


> PARMA!!! Ghoulardi used make fun of it, waaaay back in the 60s.


He lived there at the time.....and don't forget white socks and pink flammingos.

I worked for the city during 2 high school summer vacations collecting garbage. I had to interview with the Mayor to get the job. ;-)


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

First 14yrs. of my life in Marion county, last 54 yrs. in Auglaize county


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dcool said:


> First 14yrs. of my life in Marion county, last 54 yrs. in Auglaize county


that makes us about the same age. I was in tn the 1st 14 yrs of my life and for the most part i've lived here in muncie in. the last 54 yrs. i'll be 69 the 12th of may.
sherman


----------



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

Grew up in Neffs,ohio.Now live in Kettering


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

SICKOFIT said:


> Suburbs of Seven Mile,Ohio


I never heard that before please explain


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Born and raised in Lancaster. Then bounced to Columbus, Athens, Cleveland Heights, Marietta, and Olean New York. Now in Pickerington.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Matt63 said:


> I never heard that before please explain


Seven Mile is a small municipality that is seven miles north of Fort Hamilton,on the Miami River, which was built during the French & Indian War in Hamilton,Ohio


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

SICKOFIT said:


> Seven Mile is a small municipality that is seven miles north of Fort Hamilton,on the Miami River, which was built during the French & Indian War in Hamilton,Ohio


Oregon on the east side of toledo has grown quite a bit since my family moved there in 64


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Raised on a farm outside between Greentown and North Canton. Now I live in canton.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Born at St.Elizabeth's in Dayton, lived in Huber Heights for 23 years, moved to North Dayton and lived there 11 years, moved to Fairborn and lived there 8 years and now reside in Kettering. In 2028 hopefully to reside in Rachel, Nevada.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I lived in Naugatuck (Mingo County) W.Va until I was 14 when my parents moved to Columbus Oh. I enlisted in USAF at 17 and spent 4 years in SAC. then back to Columbus and took a job at Westinghouse. Worked there for a few years, and decided I would like to be able to buy food and pay the rent out of the same paycheck. So I moved back to WV and went to work in a coal mine, while taking mining classes at a local community college and got degree in mine Power Systems and mine management,( I had no desire what so ever of being in management) then bid a job as underground electrician. Did that for 12 years and Union Mines kept shutting down so I moved back to Southern Ohio and took a job as electrician with one of AEP's mines and worked it for 22 more years and retired and still here in Gallia County.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Specgrade said:


> Born at St.Elizabeth's in Dayton, lived in Huber Heights for 23 years, moved to North Dayton and lived there 11 years, moved to Fairborn and lived there 8 years and now reside in Kettering. In 2028 hopefully to reside in Rachel, Nevada.


wow,lived in lv for 16 yrs., 1st 3 loved it ,last hated it,came back to real fishing on lake erie and inland. why so desolate area?


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

truck driver delivered to yucca mnt. multiple times. i guess the complete serenity from noone else being around would suit!


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

slipsinker said:


> wow,lived in lv for 16 yrs., 1st 3 loved it ,last hated it,came back to real fishing on lake erie and inland. why so desolate area?


I was out there in 2017 and just fell in love with the area. I'm a sky watcher and enjoy areas with no light pollution. Maybe get a gas station up and going, lol. Maybe I'll change my mind after a while, idk.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Brecksville, OH


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Specgrade said:


> I was out there in 2017 and just fell in love with the area. I'm a sky watcher and enjoy areas with no light pollution. Maybe get a gas station up and going, lol. Maybe I'll change my mind after a while, idk.


yes,the night sky is amazing when you get away from the city.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Maysville, Kentucky area


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Born and raised Just North of Sandusky.....
You know, a little place called Upper Sandusky 
Been Residing outside of Grove City for 27 or so years


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

CCD said:


> Grew up in Neffs,ohio.Now live in Kettering


You grew up below the Jungle Inn and I grew up above it lol


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

It's not so much where I hail from as much as it is where I am going.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

...but really, 52 miles south of Pymatuning and a few south of Y-town. Any more it seems as if I live in a veritable jungle of parking lots, fast food restaurants and Dollar General stores. I long to live far into the boonies like a lot of you.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Mogadore Ohio, all my 69 years,
2 miles from Moggy boat ramp.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Grew up in Lebanon/Oregonia area, moved away for many years and recently moved back


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

besides being from tn and moving here to Indiana I lived in Millington tn with my wife while in AIT going to school for structural mechanic on aircraft. then moved to Havelock NC while stationed at cherry point air base. worked on F-4's, A-4's, AV8A harrier jets. then was sentenced over seas and worked on CH-46 helicopters. then came back home to Indiana.

I planned to retire to tn as soon as I retired. but my family lives here. I just couldn't leave my sons and grandkids.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Grew up in North Lima Ohio, now live in Boardman.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> besides being from tn and moving here to Indiana I lived in Millington tn with my wife while in AIT going to school for structural mechanic on aircraft. then moved to Havelock NC while stationed at cherry point air base. worked on F-4's, A-4's, AV8A harrier jets. then was sentenced over seas and worked on CH-46 helicopters. then came back home to Indiana.
> 
> I planned to retire to tn as soon as I retired. but my family lives here. I just couldn't leave my sons and grandkids.


My brother in law is a air craft mechanic in theair force. Hes put in 12 years,and being worked like a dawg at the moment. .. bye march hes hoping to be a airplane mechanic for the columbus airport . 
His family is very excited, he has mixed emotions,but is definitely ready to get out. 
Hes earned it!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Born in Marion. lived in Forest then moved to Galion in 76. Graduated H.S. from Galion in 84. Nelsonville in college at Hocking 86-89. Streetsboro 91-94. Columbus 94-2001. Been living in Cardington since 2001.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I grew up north of North Canton, before Greentown. 
Within a stone's throw of Kame's. 
I live in the same neighborhood, with my parent's place being four houses away.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> --YOU LIVED IN FAIRBORN??


I grew up in Fairborn, graduated Baker class of 78.


----------



## scottrod (May 4, 2017)

Im also in Barberton, graduated from Wadsworth. 1989


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Did most of my growing up in Niles, then moved to Liberty at 16 to finish HS and then attended YSU. Now live in Youngstown.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Grew up in huntsburg/middlefield ( geauga cty) Graduated 84 and did 5 yr stint in us army. Stationed Washington State and what was then West Germany. 20 more years in geauga cty. Last 8 year's warren ( trumbull cty) Love being close to mosquito lake. My wife thinks I moved to warren because her hometown lol

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Born In Pittsburgh moved to Berea Ohio in the late 60s, Then moved to Medina just in time for the 78 Blizzard. Graduated 81 then spent a little over a year in LA California. Headed back to Medina until now. I think I would like to move to Washington state for retirement. I really enjoyed the couple trips I did out there.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Grew up in Massillon, moved to canton lake cable. Then moved a mile across lake cable in north canton. I love saugeye fishing! And walleye


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was born and raised in Portage Lakes, Ohio but have lived in Suffield since 1969.


----------



## Tedski (Oct 22, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> The great poke and plumb village of Harlem Springs,Oh. Poke your head around the corner and your plum outta town....


I have family down in that area. We live in Oakwood Village, Ohio but visit that area frequently. Shoot the shotguns at the Amsterdam VFW once a month.


----------



## Tedski (Oct 22, 2016)

I am from Michigan. Moved to the Cleveland area in '07 and have been bouncing around since. The wife and I have finally settled down in Oakwood Village.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Da U.P.


----------



## Tedski (Oct 22, 2016)

Perch N' Crappie said:


> Da U.P.


I went To Northern Michigan University for a little bit and I was at Lake State for a couple years. I love it up there. Spent five years north of the bridge in all.


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Born in Amsterdam Ohio,moved to New Philadelphia, 45-86, Dover 86- 2009, then Seminole Fl till now. Also lived a few years in that poke and plumb town of Harlem Springs. You only asked where I was from, and I gave the whole story.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Grew up in Geauga co, starting in my teens I bounced all over. Settled in Ashtabula co outside of Jefferson for the now.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hilliard


----------

